# Keeping My SBL's Clean



## SBLCHET (Nov 6, 2010)

I wanted some thing better then cookie sheets to keep my 10L clean. So I had some custom pan made. It turned out so good that I decided to have one made up for my 9 inch and back splash for both. 95+% better then cookie sheets at catching all the chips and cutting fluid mess. I enjoy working in a clean and organized environment. I have some pencil drawings which have all the mesurments. These are the same drawings that I took to the shop with a large brake to have the parts made. 

Chet

View attachment 29794
View attachment 29796
View attachment 29797


View attachment 29798
View attachment 29799
View attachment 29800


----------



## SBLCHET (Nov 7, 2010)

Kuknudsen thanks for the kind words. I just got the SB 10L last part of July 2010. Looked long and hard for a good SB 3 Â½ ft 10L. Found this one in New Britain Conn., had it trucked to my Kansas home. Here are a couple pictures as I restored it to what it is now. I have already fitted a New Bison 6â€ 4 jaw chuck and a Bison 5â€ 3 jaw, also have done two complete barrel jobs. I find it a lot easier to do good work with having a clean shop. My home is fairly small with a walk out basement and the family room is between my shop and the walk out door. Wife says keep it CLEAN.    Chet

View attachment 29803
View attachment 29805
View attachment 29806


View attachment 29807
View attachment 29809


----------

